# Transferring an Interval International Deposit into Someone Else's Account?



## lizfox (Nov 16, 2011)

Does Interval International allow you to transfer a deposit into someone else's Interval International account?  If yes, is there a form to do this?  Also, how much do they charge?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## djs (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure if you can deposit a week into someone else's account but if your goal is to give (not sell) them a week how about booking the week and then buying a Guest Certificate?

I believe GCs are $39.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 16, 2011)

You cannot transfer a banked deposit or deposit a unit into someone else's II account. 

djs is right about your option - book the week for them and purchase the guest certificate.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 16, 2011)

Called about this issue a month ago.
The answer is, it depends on the week or system you have.
If your week is WorldMark, Starwood, Club intrawest, etc... these systems work a little different way. Developer will decide which week should be given to II, so individual owners have no control. Also, it is request first all the time, so until someone exchange something, II doesn't have actual week yet.
In this case, you cannot transfer deposited week to someone else, you need to reserve something and purchase a GC by paying $49.
If your week is from an independent resort (not a unique system like above), you can call a knowledgeable II rep and request transfer form and send them a fax. 
I don't know if there's any fee, my week was a starwood week, so I couldn't use this option.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 16, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> If your week is WorldMark, Starwood, Club intrawest, etc... these systems work a little different way. Developer will decide which week should be given to II, so individual owners have no control. Also, it is request first all the time, so until someone exchange something, II doesn't have actual week yet.



This is not true for Club Intrawest.  I select which CI week I want to deposit into II and do so, and then I can do a deposit first.


----------



## LLW (Nov 16, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Called about this issue a month ago.
> The answer is, it depends on the week or system you have.
> If your week is *WorldMark*, Starwood, Club intrawest, etc... these systems work a little different way. Developer will decide which week should be given to II, so individual owners have no control. Also, *it is request first all the time*, so until someone exchange something, II doesn't have actual week yet.
> In this case, you cannot transfer deposited week to someone else, you need to reserve something and purchase a GC by paying $49.
> ...



On II, WM is not Request First all the time either. You may do Deposit First. But it's true that you don't control which week is deposited - WM does that.


----------



## abdibile (Mar 1, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> Called about this issue a month ago.
> The answer is, it depends on the week or system you have.
> If your week is from an independent resort (not a unique system like above), you can call a knowledgeable II rep and request transfer form and send them a fax.



I asked II to transfer a deposit from my account to the buyer of my week. I was told that there is no way to transfer a deposit and I would have to book a guest vertificate for him.

Guest certificate is a really bad option as exchange fee and GC fees are higher in my Eurpean account compared to the buyer's US account and the buyer can not search on his own.

Has anyone been more sucessful with transfering a deposit to a buyer of your week?

Thanks!


----------

